# Flounder gigging ups and downs



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

The flounder gigging over the last 3 nights has gone from excellent to very slow in a short amount of time. Rapidly increasing winds and higher tide levels have made the gigging tough the last couple nights. We are still gigging plenty of flounder, just not the fast paced action that I had in July. Once winds relax, as forcasted mid-week, gigging should get good once again.

*8/3/2017 - Double trip*
For the first trip tonight, I had the Alonso G. group of 4 onboard. Conditions were perfect, with SSE wind at 5 mph and normal tide levels. We got on the fish fast tonight over hard sand bottom in very clear water. We ended with a 20 flounder limit by 10pm (1 hour of gigging), and most of the fish were in the 17-20" range.

For the late trip, I had the Joel H. group of 2 onboard, leaving the dock at 11:15pm. We got right back on the hot action, and were able to be picky, gigging only larger fish to finish our limit. We ended with a 10 flounder limit by 12:30am (1 hour of gigging), and the largest fish on this trip was 22".

*8/4/2017*
I had the Jeremy W. group of 6 onboard (only 4 people fishing). Conditions were poor, with SSE winds at 15-20mph and normal tide levels. We found no real pattern tonight, only gigging widely scattered fish, with lots of dirty water along the way. We ended with a 20 flounder limit by 1am (4 hours of gigging), and the largest fish tonight was 22".

*8/5/2017*
I had the John B. group of 5 onboard tonight. Conditions were horrible, with South wind at 20-30mph and slightly high tide levels. Water was rough and dirty just about everywhere we went tonight, and we had to cover a bunch of ground. The fish were widely scattered, but we made the best of the bad conditions, and the guys had a blast gigging tonight. We ended with 16 flounder by 1am, well short of a limit, but very good considering the 30mph winds. This was only my 4th trip this year to not get a limit (out of 160 trips), but they still had a fun time...

*Upcoming open dates for remainder of 2017:
August: 28, 29.
September: 7, 10-13, 17-21, 24-27
October: 1-5, 9, 10, 12, 22-24, 29
November: closed season
December: 11-14, 16, 18-23, 27-31*

Prices: $450 for 2 people, $100 each additional person, up to 6 people

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, Texas
nightstalkerguideservice.com
361-229-6053


----------



## Troutunes (Jun 10, 2017)

When do the flounder runs start in the fall around Galveston or Freeport areas


----------

